
Coronavirus climbs up keyword block lists - ilamont
https://digiday.com/media/coronavirus-climbs-keyword-block-lists-squeezing-news-publishers-programmatic-revenues/
======
cableshaft
Joke's on them. Articles on the coronavirus are 90% of the articles I consume
right now.

------
whatshisface
Is there any evidence that letting my ad appear next to an article about
rising death tolls will eventually lead to decreased sales?

~~~
hyperdimension
"Find Coronavirus Risk along with millions of other items on eBay!"

~~~
whatshisface
But would that actually hurt eBay, or is it an imagined "honor" thing?

